# Introduction - EMD Trainman



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi to ALL Large Scale People,

I go by the name of EMD Trainman on another board and have decided to also join here just to keep tabs on what is happening and also to make myself more known. I see many familiar names from other boards and I am a moderator also on another board which doesn't always make me the most popular person there, but as with any board I have to apply the rules as the board states.

I have been collecting USA Trains G Scale trains since the year 2000. Along the way I also have collected alot of literature such as catalogs, brochures, pamphlets, one page ads over those years, so I was able to save alot of information. About 2 years ago I decided to join another board in which I eventually became a moderator. Being a USA Trains fan most of my posts were about those trains. Then I started to chat and get to know people who have the same interest and then suddenly I got inspired by many memebers to start documenting USA Trains and Ro Trains products. Two years later with help from a few members I was able to gather alot of information. Eventually however the USA Trains Registry post just out grew that board.

With help and advice from krs I moved the USA Trains post from that board into a Yahoo site where it has grown pretty steadily since. Today there is 65 Photo Albums loaded and well over 2,000 pictures. Just about every USA Trains regular run product has been documented into invidual catagories by stock number as well as Ro Trains. There is also photo albums that document all USA Trains custom runs, hoby shop runs, train show special runs as well as prototypes.

I will chek here from time to time just to see what is happening in the rest of the G scale world as the G scale section on the other board seems to have died out and most know why, but I won't get into that subject here

Anyway, glad to meet new people and just saying hello to those who may know me from the other board

EMD Trainman


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe on your profile you could fill in your first name and state just makes it easier to say HI and know if you live close to another MLS member. 

I'm guessing you like to type???


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

I have my first name typed in my profile, but did go back and update the state where I live. Yes I like to type and write stories which is a good thing if I'm to keep my group site going. One day I'm hoping to write a book called "The Guide to Collceting USA Trains". It would be kind of like a Greenburg's guide to Lionel trains, but more research is neede although I could update it every so often like what Greenburg does.

EMD Trainman


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

So...how does one LOOK at someone else profile? It' sure more than clicking on their handle...cause that gets me a real dumb page on this site.


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok I have added a pictuire to my profile, so how do I get int to show up in the corner like yours?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Do a manual Internet cache refresh {Ctrl+F5}


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The avatar is automatic, welcome back aboard. 
I'll probably read your essays in the wee hours of insomnia....







Be better than endless card games...
Mike, 
When we click on our own profiles we see all, when we click on another's we don't. Just a name. The only clue to your whereabouts is your SD club membership. 
Profiles don't say much, your signature says more. 

John 
Vail, Az.


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanx for the advice

EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

I have another qwuestion. How do you set up your profile so a signature can be seen at the bottom like many others. 

EMD Trainman


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you related to Charlie Ro??
Does he know about your faithfulness? 

I must be doing something wrong, I can't get his info button to come up to view profile????
works on mine????


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

NTGRR,

Sorry, no relation to Charles Ro at all. I'm also not a paid spokesperson or advertiser. Just someone who likes and believes in the product. Charles Ro does know how dedicated I am to USA Trains products as I told him about my collection of 15 USA Trains locomotives and 112 pieces of USA Trains rolling stock. I talk to him every chance I go to the ECLS Train show in York and he is kind enough to always spend at least 15 minutes talking with me one on one about his goals, what projects he wants to do and some of the problems he faces in the buisness world. Obviously he must think alot of me to sign my 1st anniversary Ro Trains box car and then hand it to his Dad to sign it also.

This is something I want to do on my own as before I started to research USA Trains, alot of information was lost. Now I found alot of it and it is there for all future generations of Large Scale Modelers who come into the hobby who won't have to spnd 2 to 3 years researching for the same information that I have provided in one location. I think it is important to preserve history on USA Trains and alot of people agree with me.

Thanx for asking
EMD Trainman


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

So you want to do this registry and have people here help you do it but you can't even put your name with it. Sorry, but I'm already done.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

33 Posts in your first day here? (so far). I think I'm going to have to "Unsubscribe" to this forum. My Inbox is getting stretch marks.


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Paul,

Thats funny, I have already done the registry and yes my name is on it. You may be done but 70 other people have said they wanted to be part of the registry. 

Shawn


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Del Tapparo,

I'm not one of those who join into something and then take a seat in the back. Nope I want to be right up on stage in front of the micraphone. I also like being a smart a** so you can chalk this post up to #35. I like making a impression on the first day, whether it is good or bad I don't really care, but you will remember me, lol.

EMD Trainman


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By EMD Trainman on 23 Nov 2010 04:56 PM 

I like making a impression on the first day, whether it is good or bad I don't really care,

Yes, you certainly are .... bye bye


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 23 Nov 2010 05:08 PM 
Posted By EMD Trainman on 23 Nov 2010 04:56 PM 

I like making a impression on the first day, whether it is good or bad I don't really care,

Yes, you certainly are .... bye bye 
I guess at the rate I'm going I get to be the "Brakeman" soon yyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh

So how do you operate a brake? 

I'm Never a passenger - Always a Driver and yes have been know to also "Drive" people crazy









But hey thats just my personality, so relax the shock of me being here will pass soon

EMD Trainman


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

"so relax the shock of me being here will pass soon" 

Promise???? 

70 out of thousands.... Whoop de doo 

Why not make yourself a Star at your Yahooey group and just post the links here? 

John


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

EMD TM,

I clicked your profile and don't see these links you have listed? 


Welcome to MLS. 

The status doesn't really mean anything. Some folks years ago decided to run up their post numbers just to do it, and so the actual number of posts was dropped from the public view. 

You sure do have a lot of energy! That's good.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Guy's Shawn seems like a nice guy, he has found something he really really likes. You that are having a problem with the posts have the power in your hands to NOT read them if you are bothered by them!! Just don't click on the thread when you see what disappoints or upsets you or bother's you!! Easey Peasey!! No sweat, lets not pick on a new member that is trying to do something that is positive, at least in his opinion, and we all know we are entitled to our opinions there are alot of times things make me see red on here too!! I either post a reply, and or once i've done that and i'm made my point I either keep reading or avoid, and or just ignore the post!! No sense in beating the guy to death just because he is trying something new!! 

Shawn you go guy!! Nothing ever got accomplished by ignoring or just sitting back doing nothing, and all the great minds will tell you that is how our great country was formed into what it is today, however or whatever stance you take on our current state of affairs!! Regal


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 24 Nov 2010 08:11 AM 
"so relax the shock of me being here will pass soon" 

Promise???? 

70 out of thousands.... Whoop de doo 

Why not make yourself a Star at your Yahooey group and just post the links here? 

John 


This smacked statement reminds me of one famous saying

Opinions are like .......... Everyone has one 

Sorry but the last I checked you were not my keeper and I have the freedoms of speach just like you do

>>>>>>>>>EMD Trainman


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Regal, 

WELL SAID!!!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Geez 
Never said I was anybody's keeper... nor a blocker of freedom of speech. In fact used mine.... 

You seem to like the adversity you are creating. I offered a different way, that's all. 

I have one and you do too. Your response will not make "so relax the shock of me being here will pass soon" come true any faster... 

Respectfully, 
John


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By markoles on 24 Nov 2010 08:41 AM 
EMD TM,

I clicked your profile and don't see these links you have listed? 


Welcome to MLS. 

The status doesn't really mean anything. Some folks years ago decided to run up their post numbers just to do it, and so the actual number of posts was dropped from the public view. 

You sure do have a lot of energy! That's good. 


I can send you a pm with the link in it if you are interested

EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 24 Nov 2010 10:14 AM 
Geez 
Never said I was anybody's keeper... nor a blocker of freedom of speech. In fact used mine.... 

You seem to like the adversity you are creating. I offered a different way, that's all. 

I have one and you do too. Your response will not make "so relax the shock of me being here will pass soon" come true any faster... 

Respectfully, 
John 






John, now thats the funniest thing you have said so far, I like good humor, at least it was funny to me. Sometimes I do have that effect on people , but that comes with my "adverse" like me or not personality. Like you said we both have our own opinions and that is what makes the world go around. So as the saying goes........ "It's All Good"

EMD Trainman


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

He took over the forum on Train board, now he's trying to take over MLS! That's why I don't go to Train board G scale anymore.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome to MLS. My name is Shad and I'm the webmaster here at MLS. It seems that you've ruffled a few feathers already. While some of the scorn you're getting is completely unwarranted, you have brought some of it onto yourself. You can't come into a forum that's been around for 10 years, filled with guys that have been in the hobby for as many as 20 years, and proclaim yourself an expert on any subject the first day. Many of these guys have been following USA Trains for a long time. The only way to get the respect of a well established community is to earn it. I'd suggest laying off the "I'm the expert is all things USA" line and start to contribute to the forum showing that you have knowledge, not telling us you have knowledge. That will go a long way toward easing people's concerns and frustrations with you.

I appreciate your eagerness to participate. 

Shad


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Well said Shad. Thank you.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, Nicely said.


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By Trains on 24 Nov 2010 10:24 AM 
He took over the forum on Train board, now he's trying to take over MLS! That's why I don't go to Train board G scale anymore.


What kinda knuckle headed comment is that??? I made one USA Trains post and now suddenly I'm taking over the site...please
I'm the G scale moderator on Train Board yes and no I did not take over the forum. The main problem is that some of you that were there that are now here did not like the way I applied the rules of the board and that is too bad. I did what the upper staff there wanted me to do. Thats about as much as I will talk about in reference to the other board.

EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 24 Nov 2010 11:34 AM 
Welcome to MLS. My name is Shad and I'm the webmaster here at MLS. It seems that you've ruffled a few feathers already. While some of the scorn you're getting is completely unwarranted, you have brought some of it onto yourself. You can't come into a forum that's been around for 10 years, filled with guys that have been in the hobby for as many as 20 years, and proclaim yourself an expert on any subject the first day. Many of these guys have been following USA Trains for a long time. The only way to get the respect of a well established community is to earn it. I'd suggest laying off the "I'm the expert is all things USA" line and start to contribute to the forum showing that you have knowledge, not telling us you have knowledge. That will go a long way toward easing people's concerns and frustrations with you.

I appreciate your eagerness to participate. 

Shad 

I'll pretty much state the same thing here as I did in your pm. Glad to meet you. Yes I ruffled some feathers but peopl basically allow themselve to get that way and if I posted something they didn't well it's too bad. The scorn that I get does not bother me, basically water off of a duck. Just like any other forum, club or board there is always cliques and some of those cliques fon't like new comers or outsiders. I have been in the hobby for 10 years and do proclaim to be a expert when it comes to the subject of USA Trains. I can go head to head with anyone on your board and be able to tell you what year a particular USA Trains product was made or what prototypes were made or what special runs were made. Some of you didn't even know the true histro of how USA Trains started. I have posted "Water Down" versions of USA Trains information just to feel out the board and just as my intuition told me it was met with opposition. So basically if you want "Real" information contributions about USA Trains alot of people on this board are not ready for that. I don't see how one post about one subject has cause so much choas on one board. Am I really that good at throwing a monkey wrench into the gears? As far as respect it has to be given to be recieved and there have been a few here to give it to me but for those who don't and want to throw the hammer at my post will not bother me but I will fire back with my own "smacked" statement if one was given to me.

So basically I will say this here also, If I too radical for the board or if I'm a problem just give me the boot, delete my post, close my acount, ban me forever and I'll move on like what many want to happen anyway. Then you look like the hero and the few "zeros" here who continually want to bash me no many how much I may have brought it upon myself will finally be happy in thier own little world

I don't back down - I step up in this world

To those that have been nice and supportive to me thanx for your kindness


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By EMD Trainman on 24 Nov 2010 03:01 PM 


I'll pretty much state the same thing here as I did in your pm. Glad to meet you. Yes I ruffled some feathers but peopl basically allow themselve to get that way and if I posted something they didn't well it's too bad. The scorn that I get does not bother me, basically water off of a duck. Just like any other forum, club or board there is always cliques and some of those cliques fon't like new comers or outsiders. I have been in the hobby for 10 years and do proclaim to be a expert when it comes to the subject of USA Trains. I can go head to head with anyone on your board and be able to tell you what year a particular USA Trains product was made or what prototypes were made or what special runs were made. Some of you didn't even know the true histro of how USA Trains started. I have posted "Water Down" versions of USA Trains information just to feel out the board and just as my intuition told me it was met with opposition. So basically if you want "Real" information contributions about USA Trains alot of people on this board are not ready for that. I don't see how one post about one subject has cause so much choas on one board. Am I really that good at throwing a monkey wrench into the gears? As far as respect it has to be given to be recieved and there have been a few here to give it to me but for those who don't and want to throw the hammer at my post will not bother me but I will fire back with my own "smacked" statement if one was given to me.

So basically I will say this here also, If I too radical for the board or if I'm a problem just give me the boot, delete my post, close my acount, ban me forever and I'll move on like what many want to happen anyway. Then you look like the hero and the few "zeros" here who continually want to bash me no many how much I may have brought it upon myself will finally be happy in thier own little world

I don't back down - I step up in this world

To those that have been nice and supportive to me thanx for your kindness

A whole lotta folks can quote when something was made by a specific manufacturer.
I can direct you to some vintage H0 forums full of them.
There is a place for that, but the world does not revolve around knowing when a specific item was made.
"I can go head to head with anyone on your board and be able to tell you what year a particular USA Trains product was made or what prototypes were made or what special runs were made."
Certainly more BS that normal here.

"Then you look like the hero and the few "zeros" here who continually want to bash me no many how much I may have brought it upon myself will finally be happy in thier own little world"

What else have you done?
When the axle gears started splitting, did you call Chuckie and alert him?
Did he then put a couple of axles on the roof of his shop and see what happened in the sun?

Then figured out the manufacturer had changed one of the specs?

Overly loud, obnoxious know-it-all.....

See?
You made me go and look at your "introduction".

Folks like you, we run into in life all the time.
Lighten up, or it will affect your health.

Me?
I did my bit, and don't care to continue anymore.

You related to Stanley?

(And be careful who you call a "zero". Most of us put our pants on one leg at a time....no "officer" here)


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting. 

Mr. Holier than thou USAT comes in with lots of great information and proclaims his royalness. 

Obviously he expected all of us to bow down to his royal know it allness 

Claims the jabs don't effect him. 

Yet, after Shad tries to get him to tone it down a bit, he turn tail and runs. 

Color me Gone? 

More like Color me stuck on myself. 

Yea the info was great, but MLS doesn't need any Primadonnas. 

You looking for someone to worship you, open your own church of the USAT.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 24 Nov 2010 07:41 PM 
Very interesting. 

Mr. Holier than thou USAT comes in with lots of great information and proclaims his royalness. 

Obviously he expected all of us to bow down to his royal know it allness 

Claims the jabs don't effect him. 

Yet, after Shad tries to get him to tone it down a bit, he turn tail and runs. 

Color me Gone? 

More like Color me stuck on myself. 

Yea the info was great, but MLS doesn't need any Primadonnas. 

You looking for someone to worship you, open your own church of the USAT.





AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MEN Brother AAAAAAAAAAA Men.......he he he


----------

